# SOUTHERN BRAZIL | Projects & Construction



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Southern Brazil​









The South Region of Brazil (Portuguese: Região Sul do Brasil; is one of the five regions of Brazil. It includes the states of Paraná, Santa Catarina and Rio Grande do Sul and covers 576,409.6 square kilometres (222,553.0 sq mi), being the smallest portion of the country, occupying only about 6.76% of the territory of Brazil.
As noted, the region received numerous European immigrants during the 19th century, who have had a large influence on its demography and culture. The main ethnic origins of Southern Brazil are Portuguese, Italian, German, Austrian, Luxembourger, Polish, Ukrainian, Spanish, Dutch and Russian. Smaller numbers that follow are French, Norwegian, Swedish, Danish, Black, Swiss, Croat, Lebanese, Lithuanian and Latvian, Japanese, Finnish and Estonian, Belarusian, Slovene, Ashkenazi Jew, Caboclo, British, Czech, Slovak, Belgian and Hungarian

*Facts of the region:*

3 states : Paraná, Santa Catarina & Rio Grande do Sul;
30.192.315 inhabtants;
1st brazilian region in HDI;
1st region in life expectative;
1st region in literacy;
2nd in GDP;
2nd in GDP _per capita;_
lowest infant mortality rate;


*Major metropolitan regions:*

Porto Alegre 4,340,733 inhabt.








_Drones & Afins_​Curitiba 3,654,960 inhabt.








_brunofrsant_​Norte/Nordeste Catarinense(Joinville)1,419,518 inhabt.








_Joinville Turismo_​Florianópolis 1,229,355 inhabt.








Pelicano Drone​
Londrina 1,111,577 inhabt.








_Wilson Vieira_​
*Another cities: (inhabt)*

Caxias do Sul 515,213








_Metro Quadrado Imóveis_​Maringá 430,157








_Maringa.com_​
Ponta Grossa 355,336








_giann_​Blumenau 361,855








_@gonthiagon_​Pelotas 343,132








​Cascavel 332,333









Santa Maria 282,660








revistastatto​
Foz do Iguaçu 258,248








_Alexandros Gabrielsen_​Chapecó 224,013








_Levis MOV_​Itajaí 223,112








_procave_​Criciúma 215,186








_dronesflysul_​Rio Grande 211,005








_imagens Brasil Sul_​Passo Fundo 203,275









Guarapuava 182,644









Lages 181,173








Paranaguá 156,174








_Nil Drones_​Balneário Camboriú 145,796









Toledo 142,645








_Imobiliaria Ativa_​
Cities with your own threads
Porto Alegre
Curitiba
Balneário Camboriú


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*List of projects

Paraná:*










*Apucarana-*137,438 inhabt.
Centro Emp. ACIA | 28fl
Centrocorp | 27fl

*Cascavel-* 332,333 inhabt.
Square Life Center | 41fl | 38fl
Heritage | 40fl | 149m
Legacy | 37fl
Sunset Home | 2x37fl
Complexo Corporativo Multiuso | 33fl
Francisco Henrique Renz | 32fl
Soleil | 25fl
Office Design | 21fl
Edifício Modigliani | 12fl

*Foz do Iguaçu-*258,248 inhabt.
Lyth Smart Home | 42fl
Diamond Tower | 40fl
Llegat | 32fl
? | 12fl
Day Medical Center | 10fl
Aquan Prime Resort
Hotel San Juan Eco II
New Brazil-Paraguay bridge

*Guarapuava*-182,644 inhabt.
Cilla Corporate Tower | 13fl
Edifício DBN | 13fl

*Londrina-*575,377 inhabt.
Le revê | 32fl
Wave | 27fl
Artesano | 26fl
Atsushi Tower | 26fl
Catuaí Corporate | 2x24fl
Complexo Multiuso Raul Fulgêncio | 21fl

*Maringá-*430,157 inhabt.
54 Park Avenue | 2x38fl
Solaia | 138m | 36fl
Landscape | 35fl | +130m
El Cielo | 33fl
Duo Living | 32fl
Acqualina | 30fl | 105m
Ária Home & Life Spa | 32 fl | 104,4m
Phenon Empresarial | 31fl | +100m
Epic | 29fl
Gran London | 28fl
Sky Parque do Ingá | 28fl
Four Seasons | 27fl | 97,7m
Noah | 27fl
The Place | 26fl | 89m
Unique Medical Center | 26fl
Constantine | 26fl
Nest 635 | 25fl
São Francisco de Assis | ~25fl
La Reserve | 24fl
Empire Center | 23fl
Neo | 21fl
Nova Sede Sicredi União | 7fl
Eurogarden
Nossa Senhora do Bom Sucesso Chapel

*Ponta Grossa*- 355,336 inhabt.
Vogue Square | 50fl | 170m
Vivere | 36fl | 123m
Soho Jardins | 33fl | 107m
Luxor | 31fl
Blend Work Life | 27fl
Terrazza Riserva | 25fl
Civic Hall | 20lf | 83,4m
Brickell | 18fl
Lumine Residence | 18fl
Residencial Manhattan | 18fl
San Blas | 17fl
New Work Place | 14fl
Health Center | 13fl
Plaza Campos Gerais
Revitalization of the municipal market

*Toledo*- 142,645 inhabt.
Sky Tower | 37fl | 130M
Studio P50 | 18fl
Evolution Business | 17fl
Alto das Pedras | 3 x 14fl
Acqua | 14fl
Corporativo Taipas | 11fl
Biopark

*Umuarama *- 113,416 inhabt.
Zahara Club Res. | 30fl | 112m

*Santa Catarina:*










*Balneário Piçarras- *23,777 inhabt.
Residencial Daxo | 24fl
Mirá | 23fl
Pier 42 | 19fl
Mykomos | 18fl
Palm Beach | 18fl
Cill Boulevard | 17fl

*Blumenau-*361,855 inhabt.
? | 45fl | +150m
Açu 88 | 41fl | 137m
Evidence | 33fl | 112m
Duo | 32fl | 107,2m
Petrvs | 32fl | 107,1m
Cipriani Tower | 30fl | +100m
Porto 77 | 27fl
View Home | 26fl | 88,2m
Grevsmuehl Park | 25fl
Residencial Reserva | 23fl
Royal | 20fl | 69,3m
Terraço Sky | 20fl
Hans Broos | 15fl
Residencial Parque Stutzer | 15fl
Residencial EB | 14p
Klara | 13fl
Kaisergarden | 9fl | 8fl
Kaiserstrasse | 8fl

*Camboriú-*85,105 inhabt.
Colinas de Camboriú Village

*Chapecó-*224,013 inhabt.
Paradise Sky | 48fl | 155m
Sky Bridge | 44fl | 154,5m
Zenith Tower | 38fl | +130m
Giá Residence | 37fl | 125,4m
Vila Zenaide | 36fl
? | 36fl
We Residence | 31fl | +-110m
Tozzo Concept | 34fl | 108m
? | 34fl | 107m
Acqua | 32fl | 107m
Ello Haus | 31fl
Z. Convivence | 29fl | ~100m
Tech Tower | 23fl | 92m
Sky Office | 26fl | 85m
Centenaro Residence | 26fl
City Life | 26fl | 95m
Studio Rio Branco | 26fl | 80,7m
Venturo Multiempresarial | 25fl
? | 23fl
Boulevard Business Center | 24fl | 12fl
Xap Tower | 22fl
Uma Business | 18fl | 55,8m
IXC SOFT | 8fl
Chapecó Outlet & Mall + Park + Allotment

*Concórdia-*75,167 inhabt.
Unique | 37fl
Gran Villagio | 22fl | 11fl
Vitalita Center | 15fl

*Criciúma- *219,393 inhabt.
Santa Vita Saúde C. | 31fl | 115m

*Florianópolis- *516,524 inhabt.
Jurerê Internacional 2050
Marina Park
Museu da Arte Digital e Inovação

*Itapema-*67,338 inhabt.
Nautilus | 60fl | 226m
VR Tower | 51fl | 208m
Futura | 58fl | +180m
Gran Citta | 55fl | +180m
Legacy Vertical Home | 54fl | +170m
Vila Maiorca | 43fl | 160m
Quarzo Maré | 53fl | +150m
Magna Tower | 44fl
La Belle Verte | 42fl
Park Avenue | 41 fl
Legend Villa Rica | 38fl | 130m
Corallo Blu | 38fl
Shard Tower | 37fl
Residencial Exclusive 275 | 37fl
Sunstar | 36fl | 118m
Dummont Residence | 33fl
Grace Bay | 33fl

*Itajaí-*223,112 inhabt.
Motiró | 31fl
Torres da Brava | 3x30fl
Brava Hill | 30fl
Laguna 182 | 30fl
Absolute Business & Hotel | 28fl 20fl
Brava Garden Home Club | 2x19fl
Infinitá Residenza | 17fl

*Joinville- *604,708 inhabt.
Opera | 30fl | 123m
Soul | 29fl
Kaá | 27fl
FG114 | 9fl
Harbour | 8fl

*Mondaí-*11,889 inhabt.
Navegantes | 12fl

*Penha-*33,284 inhabt.
Blue Coast | 33fl
Coral Gables | 32fl
Lítero Home Club | 14fl
P 470 | 12fl
Amazon Parques e Resorts

*Porto Belo-*22,466 inhabt.
Avangard | 31fl | 108m
Vista Park | 30fl
Lotus Business | 29fl
Blue Forest | 29fl | +-90m
Bris | 21fl
VivaPark

*São Lourenço do Oeste-*24,291 inhabt.
Village Garden | 14fl

*São Miguel do Oeste- *41.246 inhabt.
Unique | 24fl
Edifício You | 20fl

*Xanxerê-* 51.642 inhabt
Órion Home club | 17fl


*Rio Grande do Sul:*










*Bento Gonçalves*- 123.090 inhabt.
Wyndham Bento Gonçalves Resort & Spa Bewine

*Canela *-45,957 inhabt.
Kempinski Laje de Pedra

*Caxias do Sul*-515,213 inhabt.
Pharos | 28fl
Sant'andrea | 14fl

*Gramado*-36.864 inhabt.
Hotel Hard Rock Gramado

*Igrejinha*- 37,754 inhabt.
Athos | 24fl

*Lajeado-*85,033 inhabt.
São Cristóvão | 38fl | 130m
LTC | 18 | 13fl

*Passo Fundo-* 203,275 inhabt.
Chardonnay 257 | 40fl | 137m
Cabernet | 34fl
Reserva Sangiovese | 33fl | 113m
Epic Exclusive | 26fl
Casa Marlot | 21fl
Maestà | 13fl
Una Business Center | 12fl

*Pelotas- * 343,826 inhabt.
Torre de São Gonçalo | 28fl | 87m
Norteño | 19fl
Aurora | 18fl
Canto | 16fl
Hola | 15fl
Plaza Mayor | 12fl
Edifício Vanguarda | 11fl
Flow Live | 10fl
Inn | 10fl
Flow Live + work | 9fl
Plex | 9fl

*Taquara- *57,584 inhabt*.*
Porto Sky | 91fl | 304m

*Torres - *39,381 inhabt.
Vestá | 2x21 fl | 15fl
L' Arte | 16fl,


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Blumenau*
Evidence | 33fl | residencial | PREP


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Itapema*
Legend Villa Rica | 38fl | residencial | PRO


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Londrina*
Atsushi Tower
*Floors:* 26
*Function: *office
*Status: *U/C
*Company:* A. Yoshii












































_*mcarmo*_​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Blumenau*
Porto 77 | 27fl | residencial | PRO


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Pelotas*
Torre São Gonçalo | 28fl | residencil | PREP


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Maringá*
El Cielo 
*Floors: *33
*Function: *Residencial
*Status:* U/C
*Company:* Pedro Granado


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Itapema*
Residencial Exclusive
*Floors: *37
*Height : *~120m (~393ft)
*Function: *Residencial
*Status: *PRO
*Company: *Cláudia Empreendimentos


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Londrina*
Le Revê
*Floors: *32
*Function: *residencial
*Status: *U/C
*Company: *A. Yoshii





























*brunor*​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Maringá*
Landscape
*Floors: *35
*Height: *+130m (+426ft)
*Function: *residencial 
*Status: *PRO
*Company: *A. Yoshii


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Maringá*
Unique
*Floors: *26
*Function: *Medical Center
*Status: *PRO


----------



## Ibra Ldna (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice work. Don’t forget Florianopolis, please....508.000 inhabit


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Porto Belo*
VivaPark | by Vokkan & Jaime Lerner 
100% underground cabling;
Open Shopping with 70 thousand m² ;
5 squares and 1 park;
100% digital security with facial recognition;
Prediction of 17,647 inhabitants
100% sold in the first 7 hours


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Updates


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Blumenau*
Duo
*Floors:* 2×33
*Height:* 107m (351,05ft)
*Function:* residencial
*Status:* PRO


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Cascavel *
Office Design
*Floors: *21
*Function: *office
*Status: *U/C
*Company: *Wust Casarotto















September:






















Wust Casarotto.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Chapecó*
?
*Floors:* 36 
*Function:* residencial
*Status: *PRO


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Chapecó*
? 
*Floors: *23
*Function: *residencial
*Status: *PRO


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Edit.*


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Maringá*
Euro Garden

583.816 m²
Mixed use


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Updates








André Yki

























































Eurogarden


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Chapecó*
CHAPECÓ PREMIUM OUTLET & MALL + LINEAR PARK + ALLOTMENT​
*Outlet & Mall*

41.000 m²​
*






























Park*

67.000 m²
Lake
Bike Path
Gym equipment
Playground
...








*







*

*Allotment*










*Currently*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Euro Garden seems awsome!


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

Ibra Ldna said:


> Nice work. Don’t forget Florianopolis, please....508.000 inhabit


Even 1 027 000 for the built-up area made of 5 municipalities (Sao Jose, Palhoca, Biguacu and Santo Amaro) and 1 229 355 for Metro Area !


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Toledo*
Evolution Business 
*Floors: *17
*Function: *office
*Status: *PREP
*Company: *KM edificações











































credits to author.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Lajeado*
São Cristovão
*Floors:* 38
*Height: *130m (426ft)
*Function: *residencial
*Status: *PREP
*Company:* Lyall Construtora e Incorporadora


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Ponta Grossa*
Vogue Square Garden
*Floors:* 50
*Height: *170m (557ft)
*Function: *residencial
*Status:* U/C
*Company:* LCS




































_*julinhocesar-pg*_​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Ponta Grossa*
Luxor
*Floors:* 31
*Function: *residencial
*Status:* PRO
*Company: *Barbur


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Chapecó*
Zenith Tower
*Floors: *38
*Height: *+130m (+426ft)
*Function: *residencial
*Status: *U/C
*Company*: Imensa empreendimentos


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Chapecó*
Venturo Multiempresarial
*Floors:* 25
*Function: *office
*Status: *U/C
*Company:* Costella
*Start of works: *01/04/2019
*Conclusion: *30/08/2023




































Costella


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Guarapuava*
Cilla Corporate Tower
*Floors: *13
*Function: *office
*Status: *U/C
*Company:* Cilla





























_*Luisão Vascaíno*_​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Chapecó*
Z. Convivence
*Floors:* 29
*Height: *~100m
*Function: *residencial
*Status:* PRO
*Total area: *23.068 m²
*Company: *Santa Maria


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Ponta Grossa*
Vivere
*F**loors:* 36
*Function: *residencial
*Status: *T/O
*Company: *LCS




































*LCS








gabrescot*​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Caxias do Sul*
Pharos
*Floors: *28
*Function:* residencial
*Status: *T/O
*Company: *Eccel

























































*Eccel*​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Maringá*
Announced today!
Phenon Parque Empresarial
*Floors:* 31 + rooftop
*Height:* +100m (+328ft)
*Function: *office
*Status: *PRO
*Area*:50,000 m² + 2500m² of green areas
*Company: *Marluc


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Chapecó*
Giá Residence
*Floors:* 38
*Function: *residencial
*Status: *U/C
*Company: *Santa Maria
*Opening: *2024





































*@pilzao*​








_*@marcopellizza*_​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Chapecó*
Vila Zenaide
*Floors:* 36
*Function: *residencial
*Status: *U/C
*Company: *Bellei Salvador




































_*belleisalvador*_​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Chapecó*
Onno Studio Home
*Floors:* 31
*Function: *residencial
*Status: *U/C
*Company:* Nostra Casa




































*valdemircamposcorretor*​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Blumenau*
Terraço Sky
*Floors:* 20
*Function:* residencial
*Status: *PREP
*Company: *Cetor


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Camboriú*
Colinas de Camboriú Village
_*Camboriú is not Balneário Camboriú_
900.000m²
Embralot


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Updates






















_Colinas de Camboriú Village_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Chapecó*
Centenaro Residence
*Floors: *26
*Function: *residencial
*Status: *U/C
*Company: *Vértice















_*esact_aco*_​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Chapecó*
Boulevard Business Center
*Floors:* 24
*Function: *mixed (office + hotel)
*Status: *PREP
*Company: *Embracol, Padra Imóveis


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Londrina*
Wave
*Floors: *27
*Function: *residencial
*Status: *PRO
*Company: *Vectra


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Ponta Grossa*
Plaza Campos Gerais
76.000 m² (28.000m² GLA)












































_*arede*_








_*Giuliano m. d.*_​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Cascavel*
Sunset Home
*Floors:* 2x 37
*Function: *residencial
*Status:* PRO
*Company: *JL


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Toledo*
Biopark Parque Científico e Tecnológico de Biociências (biosciences technological science park)

4.388.750,69m²


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Biopark


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Updates


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Cascavel*
Heritage
*Floors: *40
*Height: *149m (488ft)
*Function: *residencial
*Status: *PREP
*Developer: *JL


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Cascavel*
Edifício Modigliani

12 floors
Recently completed














































Meza Arquitetura


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Chapecó*
City Life
*Floors:* 26
*Height: *95m (311ft)
*Function:* mixed (office + residencial)
*Status: *PRO
*Architecture: *Bragaglia
*Developer: *Prada + Embracol


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Foz do Iguaçu*
New Brazil-Paraguay bridge
760 meters long.
463 million R$.






























Gdia￼￼





























Agência de Noticias do Paraná


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Passo Fundo*
Reserva Sangiovese
*Floors: *33
*Function: *residencial
*Status: *U/C
*Developer: *Construtora Una
19.500 m²
56 units


















































construtorauna


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Taquara*

*Taquara* *City* *Hall* *analyzes feasibility project for a 91-story building*​
*At 304 meters high, the building would be the tallest in South America*​
An audacious project could put Taquara in the hall of the cities that have the largest skyscrapers in the world, and at the top of the ranking in South America. Five months ago, Porto Incorporadora, from Parobé, started studies with the city hall of the neighboring city to the construction of a 91-story building. Last week, the person responsible for the project, the architect Fabiano Lima, delivered a feasibility analysis request for the 304-meter-high building, to be built in an area of four thousand meters where the former Pirisa Piretro Industrial factory is located, in Center.


According to Lima, the project foresees that the building will have 20 stores, 162 parking spaces, 56 luxury apartments, being 28 housing units (one per floor) and with 150 square meters, and another 28 loft style. The installation of a observatory (with a viewing radius of up to 30 kilometers) on the roof of the building is also being studied, and the possibility of the space becoming open to the public is being discussed at the city hall. According to the press office of the city hall, Mayor Tito Lívio Jaeger Filho will not speak before the analysis by the administration is completed.

For the architect Lima, Taquara is a reference in the region and that is why it was chosen. "Taquara is a reference point in Paranhana, the cities around it are growing and people are investing in high-value properties," he said.

Search (in portuguese)

Construction site:























No renders for now


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Balneário Piçarras*

Cill Boulevard

*Floors: *17

*Status:* PRO 

*Developer: *Cill
Site
























Mikomos

*Floors:* 18

*Status: *PRO

*Developer: *Daxos
Site























Pier 42

*Floors: *19

*Status: *PRO

*Developer: *MSI
Site
















Palm Beach

*Floors: *18

*Status: *U/C

*Developer:* Vetter
Site


  



























_Vetterempreeendimentos_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Concórdia*

Vitalitá Center

*Floors: *15

*Status: *T/O

*Use: *Office

*Developer: *Pilares
10.746,69m²
Site























Updates:










Gran Villagio

*Floors: *22fl | 11fl

*Status: *PRO

*Use:* residencial

*Developer: *Projetec
Site


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Ortigueira*
Projeto Puma II
Upgrade at Ortigueira paper mill
Kablin
R$ 9,1 billion
Site

July 2015:








September 2015:








January 2016:








August 2019:








March 2020:








October 2020:








November 2020:


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Fodão do Ketchup said:


> *Taquara*
> 
> *Taquara* *City* *Hall* *analyzes feasibility project for a 91-story building*
> 
> ...


✔ Aproved by the city hall

Search (in portuguese)


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Fodão do Ketchup said:


> *Toledo*
> Biopark Parque Científico e Tecnológico de Biociências (biosciences technological science park)
> 
> 4.388.750,69m²


Updates:


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Itajaí*
Torres da Brava

*Floors: *3×35

*Use:* residencial 

*Status:* U/C

*Developer: *Lotisa
Site









































Update:








_Mourãoense_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Penha*
Coral Gables

*Floors: *32

*Use:* residencial 

*Status:* PRO 

*Developer: *Vetter

*Conclusion: *2025
Site



































Lítero Home Club

*Floors: *14

*Use: *residencial

*Status: *PRO

*Developer: *Livens
Site









P 470

*Floors: *12

*Use: *residencial

*Status: *PRO

*Architecture: *Rodrigo Kirck

*Developer: *Allvera


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Maringá*

Four Seasons

*Height: *97,7m (320ft)

*Floors: *27

*Use: *residencial

*Status: *U/C

*Developer: *Construtora Futuro
Site
















































_leonardomga_

---------------------------------------​The Place

*Floors: *26

*Use: *residencial

*Status:* PRO

*Conclusion: *2026

*Developer: *Construtora Futuro
Site


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Maringá*
Empire Center

*Floors: *23

*Use: *office

*Status: *T/O

*Developer: *Cidade Verde
Site






















_leonardomga_

---------------------------------------​Centro Empresarial São Francisco de Assis

*Floors: *~25

*Use: *office

*Status: *U/C

*Architecture: *une

*Developer: *J. Gomes






















_leonardomga_
---------------------------------------​Nova Sede Sicredi União

*Floors: *7

*Use: *office

*Status: *T/O

*Developer: *Plaenge












































_leonardomga_
---------------------------------------​
Maison Constanine

*Floors: *25

*Use: *residencial

*Status: *U/C

*Developer: *A. Yoshi

*Conclusion: *06/2022




































_leonardomga


  




_
---------------------------------------​La Reserve

*Floors: *24

*Use: *residencial

*Status: *U/C

*Developer: *A. Yoshi

*Conclusion: *12/2022




































_leonardomga_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Ponta Grossa*

Luxor

*Floors: *31

*Use**: *residencial

*Status: *PRO 

*Location:* Jardim Carvalho

*Developer: *Barbur
Site





























_julinhocesar-pg_

-----------------------------------------​Residencial Manhattan

*Floors: *18

*Use: *residencial

*Status: *PRO 

*Location: *Uvaranas

*Developer:* Mongruel Martins Engenharia















_julinhocesar-pg_

-----------------------------------------​
Health Tower

*Floors: *13

*Use: *Medic Center

*Status: *PREP

*Location: *Nova Rússia

*Developer: *JMC
Site























_julinhocesar-pg_
-----------------------------------------​
New Work Place

*Floors: *14

*Use: *office

*Status: *PRO

*Location: *Nova Rússia

*Developer: *Next





























_julinhocesar-pg_
-----------------------------------------​
Lumine Residence

*Floors: *18

*Use: *residencial

*Status: *PRO

*Location: *Oficinas

*Developer: *PEX
Site























_julinhocesar-pg_
​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Florianópolis*

Centro Executivo Carl Hoepcke
































-----------------------------------------​
La Porta 170 | Centro
















-----------------------------------------​
Soho | Jurerê

















-----------------------------------------​
Residencial Ravena | Açores

























Viva Real
-----------------------------------------​WK Design


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Toledo*

Corporativo Taipas

*Floors: *11

*Use: *office

*Status: *U/C

*Developer: *Taipas
9.941,06 m²
Site
























Updates:








_robertoforce_

-----------------------------------------​Acqua

*Floors: *14

*Use: *residencial

*Status: *U/C

*Developer: *KM edificações*





















*
_robertoforce_

-----------------------------------------​
Sky Tower

*Height: *130m (426ft)

*Floors: *37

*Use: *residencial

*Status: *PRO
*





















*

-----------------------------------------​
Alto das Pedras

*Floors: *3x15

*Use: *residencial

*Status: *PRO


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Itapema*

Quarzo Maré

*Floors: *53

*Height: *+150m (+492ft)

*Use: *residencial

*Status: *PRO

*Developer: *construcompany









-----------------------------------------​
Park Avenue

*Floors: *41

*Use: *residencial

*Status:* PRO

*Conclusion: *2025

*Developer: *Cibea
Site























------------_-_----------------------------​
Corallo Blu

*Floors: *38

*Use: *residencial

*Status: *U/C

*Architecture: *Benedito Abbud e Fernanda Marques

*Developer: *Netcorprealize

*






















*

-----------------------------------------​
Grace Bay

*Floors: *33

*Use:* residencial

*Status: *PREP

*Developer: *Poti Juniors
Site

































Updates:








_Igor C_


----------



## Arch98 (Jan 21, 2021)

While Brazil has a pretty bad reputation especially due to high crime rate, the Southern states look an anomaly with relatively low rates. From what I see in this thread, development seems to be going on pretty intensely. Is there an internal migration in the country towards the South?


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

As far as I know, there is not a very large migratory wave to the southern states.


----------



## pedrouraí (Jun 10, 2015)

Arch98 said:


> While Brazil has a pretty bad reputation especially due to high crime rate, the Southern states look an anomaly with relatively low rates. From what I see in this thread, development seems to be going on pretty intensely. Is there an internal migration in the country towards the South?


Not like the large amount that occured in the second half of the last century across the country, but there is a remarkable internal migration from poor states to Santa Catarina and to "large cities" in Paraná/some in Rio Grande do Sul, such as Curitiba, Porto Alegre, Londrina, Caxias do Sul, Maringá, Ponta Grossa, Cascavel and many others.


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

*MONDAÍ | SANTA CATARINA*
11.899 habitants

*RES. NAVEGANTES | 12 FLOORS + 01 UNDERGROUND | MODELAR EMPREENDIMENTOS*












@modelarempreendimentos​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

*XANXERÊ | SANTA CATARINA*
51.642 habitants

*ÓRION HOME CLUB | 17 FLOORS | INOV EMPREENDIMENTOS*



























Images : @civil.obras @inovempreendimentos @colatto.engenharia​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

*SÃO LOURENÇO DO OESTE | SANTA CATARINA*
24.291 habitants

*VILLAGE GARDEN | 14 FLOORS | CONSTRUTORA RHS*










@construtorarhs
​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Ponta Grossa*

Brickell Residence

*Floors: *18

*Use: *residencial

*Status: *U/C

*Developer: *Base Forte

*Conclusion: *2022
Site























_julinhocesar-pg_

-----------------------------------------​
San Blas

*Floors: *17

*Use: *residencial

*Status: *U/C

*Developer: *LCS
Site
























_julinhocesar-pg_

-----------------------------------------​
Terrazza Riserva

*Floors: *25

*Use: *residencial

*Status: *U/C

*Developer: *Miquelão

*Conclusion: *2024
Site































_julinhocesar-pg_

-----------------------------------------​
Soho Jardins

*Height: *107m (351ft)

*Floors: *33

*Use: *residencial

*Status: *T/O

*Developer: *UTC
Site















_julinhocesar-pg_


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Very good projects in Ponta Grossa


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Blumenau*

Evidence

*Height: *112m (367ft)

*Floors: *33 + rooftop

*Use: *residencial

*Status: *U/C

*Developer: *Ambrosi empreendimentos

19.613,20 m²
site

















































Update:








_Ambrosi empreendimentos_

---------------------------------------​
Cipriani Tower

*Height: *+100m (+328ft)

*Floors: *30

*Use: *office

*Status: *U/C

*Developer: *Oma Construtora
site


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Itajaí*

Infinitá Residenza

Floors: 17

Use: residencial

Status: PREP

Architecture: Rodrigo Kirck

Developer: Blue Heaven
















Update:










-----------------------------------------​
Brava Hill

Floors: 30

Use: residencial

Status: T/O

Developer: CN Construtora
Site

















Update:















Search

_-----------------------------------------_​
Brava Garden Home Club

Floors: 2x18

Use: residencial

Status: U/C

Developer: CN Construtora
Site















Update:








search

-----------------------------------------​
Absolute Business & Hotel

Floors: 28/20

Use: Office/Hotel

Status: Recently completed

Developer: Procave
Site
























search


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Great projects in Itajaí.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Foz do Iguaçu







*
_Foz do Iguaçu Notícias 24 Horas_

-----------------------------------------​
Diamond Tower

Floors: 40

Use: residencial

Status: PRO

Developer: IG empreendimentos


























-----------------------------------------​
Day Medical Center

Floors: 10

Use: Hospital

Status: PREP

Architecture: NB Arquitetura

Developer: Nastás Empreendimentos

























_Fundações Sem Complicações_

-----------------------------------------​
?

Floors: 12

Use: office

Status: PRO

















-----------------------------------------​
Aquan Prime Resort


























-----------------------------------------​
Hotel San Juan Eco II









_Falls Drone_

-----------------------------------------​
New Brazil - Paraguay Bridge


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Maringá*

Nossa Senhora do Bom Sucesso Chapel


It will stay inside a monastery, so don't be surprised that it is in the middle of a rural zone;
Construction will depend on donations, so it should take many years to complete.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Passo Fundo*

Chardonnay 257

Height: 137m

Floors: 40

Use: residencial

Status: PRO

Conclusion: 2025

Developer: UNA

General Guimarães st. 257
Web page



























-----------------------------------------​
Reserva Sangiovese

Floors: 33

Use: residencial

Status: U/C

Conclusion: 2022

Developer: UNA

Frei Caneca st. 117
Web page


















































Updates:









Una
​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Londrina

*Atsushi* *Tower*

Floors: 26

Use: office

Status: T/O

Conclusion: 2022

Developer: A. Yoshii

Web

























Updates:









_A. Yoshii_








_Emilio Maia_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Chapecó

*?*

Height: ~130m (~426ft)

Floors: 34

Use: office

Status: PRO

Architecture: Leonardo Cabral

Developer: Plaza Imóveis + Pax Empreendimentos


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Chapecó

*Paradise Sky*

Height: +155m (+508ft)

Floors: 48

Use: residencial

Status: PRO

Developer: Ilha de Obras


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Maringá

*Unique Medical Center*

Floors: 26

Use: medical center

Status: U/C

João Duarte Moleirinho Av. 3223, São Conrado Jd.

Web

























September:















_search_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Florianópolis*

Jurerê Internacional 2050

It is an extension of the current Jurerê Internacional neighborhood.

Developer: Habitasul

Web











*Parque **Central*.
More than 150 thousand m² of contemplation, leisure and woodland areas.






















































*Jurerê* *Open* *Shopping* *expansion*





































*New urban* *areas*































































Updates:

















_Habitasul_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Chapecó*

Sky Bridge

Height: 154,5m

Floors: 44

Use: residencial

Status: PRO

Developer: Âmago Construtora E Incoporadora


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Chapecó*

Tech Tower

Height: 92m

Floors: 23

Use: office

Status: PRO

Developer: Ilha de Obras + MHNET

21.816 M²























-----------------------------------------​
Sky Office

Height: 85m

Floors: 26

Use: office

Status: PRO

Developer: Bellei Salvador

18.675 M²










-----------------------------------------​
IXC SOFT

Floors: 8

Use: office

Status: U/C

Developer: Dimensão Construtora

Web



























Update:








_Search_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Maringá*

Aria Home Life & Spa

Height: 104,4m

Floors: 32

Use: residencial

Status: PRO

Developer:Construtora Futuro

Built Area: 17.450m²

Web


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Very Nice the project in Jurere!


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Chapeco have a lot the good projects!


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

*ITAPEMA, SC*

*Vitreo 271*

Floors: 40
Use: residencial
Status: PRO


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Nice updates and images so far.But,it would be so nice to add a little "n" at the end of "souther" in the title,thanks?..lol..🤷‍♂️😅🙃✌💎🌈😉🙂


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Cascavel*

Complexo Corporativo Multiuso

Floors: 33

Use: office

Status: PRO

Developer: JL











-----------------------------------------​
Legacy

Floors: 37

Use: residencial

Status: PRO

Developer: JL

Web


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Cascavel*

Complexo Shopping JL

Floors: 2x43

Use: mixed (office/residencial)

Status: PRO

Developer: Saraiva de Rezende










-----------------------------------------​
Francisco Henrique Renz

Floors: 32

Use: residencial

Status: PREP

Developer: Saraiva de Rezende

Web


















Updates:















_Saraiva de Rezende_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Joinville*

Opera

Height: 123m

Floors: 30

Use: residencial

Status: PRO

Developer: investcorp


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Londrina*

Artesano

Floors: 26

Use: residencial

Status: PRO

Developer: Plaenge

Web


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Foz do Iguaçu*

Lyth Smart Home

Floors: 42

Use: residencial

Status: PRO

Developer GN Empreendimentos

Architecture: Hans Donner

Web


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Maringá*

Parque Empresarial Phenom

Height: +100m

Floors: 31

Use: offices

Status: PREP

Developer: Marluc

Area: 56.000m²

Web


















































Update:








_pedrouraí_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Maringá*

Four Seasons

Height: 97m

Floors: 27

Use: residencial

Status: T/O

Developer: Futuro

Built Area: 10.713,76m²

Web























Updates:

















_pedrouraí_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Maringá*

Solaia

Height: 138m

Floors: 36

Use: residencial

Status: PREP

Developer: Embraed

Web























Update:









_pedrouraí_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Maringá*

Epic

Floors: 29

Use: residencial

Status: T/O

Developer: Futuro

Web
















Update:








_pedrouraí_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Blumenau*

Res. Hans Broos

Floors: 15

Use: residencial

Status: PRO

Developer: Castelo Eng.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Maringá*

The Place

Height: 89m

Floors: 26

Use: residencial

Status: PREP

Developer: Futuro

Built Area: 11.497,42 m²

Web
































Update:








_pedrouraí_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Passo Fundo*

Chardonnay 257

Height: 137m

Floors: 40

Use: residencial

Status: U/C

Developer: UNA

Web






























Uptade:















_Construtora Una_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Blumenau*

Açu 88

Height: 137m

Floors: 41

Use: mixed (residencial/mall)

Status: PREP

Developer: Stein




















































Updates:


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Blumenau*

View Home

Height: 88,2m

Floors: 26

Use: residencial

Status: T/O

Developer: Stein

Web























Updates (march):






















_Stein Arquitetura_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Itajaí*

Laguna 182

Floors: 30

Use: residencial

Status: PREP

Developer: Edificart

Web


  







Update:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CdLjucUjnit/


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Ponta Grossa*

Blend Work Life

Floors: 27

Use: office/residencial

Status: PREP

Developer: ECB Engenharia

Web
























Updates:















_julinhocesar-pg_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Maringá*

Sky Parque do Ingá

Floors: 28

Use: residencial

Status: U/C

Developer: A. Yoshii

Conclusion: 2025

Web
























Update:








_pedrouraí_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Londrina*

Complexo Multiuso Raul Fulgêncio

Floors: 21

Use: mixed (office/residencial)

Status: PRO

Developer: A Yoshii, Raul Fulgêncio


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Passo Fundo*

Reserva Sangiovese

Height: 113m

Floors: 33

Use: residencial

Status: T/O

Conclusion: 2022

Developer: UNA

Web












































Updates:
















_Construtora Una_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Caxias do Sul*

Sant'andrea

Floors: 14

Use: residencial

Status: T/O

Developer: Exacta Engenharia

Web























Update:








_Exacta Engenharia_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Londrina*

Atsushi Tower

Floors: 26

Use: office

Status: Completed

Developer: A. Yoshii

Web






































_azmagazine_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Torres*

L' Arte

Floors: 16

Use: residencial

Status: PRO

Developer: Design Incorporadora

Web


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Maringá*

NEST 635

Floors: 27

Use: residencial

Status: PRO

Developer: PCR Empreendimentos

Web


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Umuarama*

Zahara Club Residence

Height: 112m

Floors: 30

Use: residencial

Status: PRO

Developer: Nova Teto

Built area: 14.846,99m²

Web


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Apucarana*

Centro Empresarial ACIA

Floors: 28

Use: office

Status: PRO

Developer: ACIA

Built area: 30.000m²


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Itapema*

Shard Tower

Floors: 37

Use: residencial

Status: U/C

Developer: HSANTOS

Web























April 2022:


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Chapecó*

Xap Tower

Floors: 22

Use: office

Status: PRO

Developer: NEOCON

Built area: 22,500m²


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Chapecó*

Boulevard Business Center

Floors: 24 | 12

Use: office/hotel

Status: U/C

Developer: Embracol






























Updates:
































_Bragaglia Arquitetos Assoc._


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Chapecó*

?

Height: 107m

Floors: 34

Use: residencial

Status: PRO

Developer: Pax Empreendimentos

Built Area: 17.434 m²


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Chapecó*

Studio Rio Branco

Height: 80,7m

Floors: 26

Use: residencial

Status: PRO

Developer: PAX Empreendimentos

Built area: 16.026,82 m²


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Chapecó*

Uma Business

Height: 55,8m

Floors: 18

Use: office

Status: PRO

Developer: Pax Empreendimentos

Built area: 5.102,50 m²


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Chapecó*

Ello Haus

Floors: 31

Use: residencial

Status: PRO

Developer: Pax Empreendimentos


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Chapecó*

We Residence

Height: +-110m

Floors: 31

Use: residencial

Status: PREP

Developer: Santa Maria Imóveis

Web









Updates:





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Chapecó*

Giá Residence

Height: 125,4m

Floors: 37

Use: residencial

Status: T/O

Developer: Santa Maria Imóveis

Web
















Update:








_Santa Maria Imóveis_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Aerial View of Chapecó, a lot of buildings U/C


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Itapema*

Residencial Exclusive 275

Floors: 37

Use: residencial

Status: U/C

Developer: Claudia Construtora

Web























Update:








_Claudia Construtora_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Itapema*

La Belle Verte

Floors: 42

Use: residencial

Status: PRO


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Maringá*

Acqualina

Height: 105m

Floors: 30

Use: residencial

Status: U/C

Developer: Construtora Futuro

Architecture: A5

Built Area: 20.064,715m²

Web






























Updates:
















_pedrouraí_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Penha*

Amazon Parques & Resorts

Use: Theme park, multi-property hotel

Architecture: NotToScale Architecture

Web


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Penha*

Coral Gables

Floors: 32

Use: residencial

Status: PREP

Developer: Vetter

Web































Update:








_Vetter_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Penha*

Blue Coast

Floors: 33

Use: residencial

Status: PRO

Developer: Vetter

Web


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Balneário Piçarras*

Res. Daxo

Floors: 24

Use: residencial

Status: PRO

Developer: Daxo

Web


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Blumenau*

Residencial EB

Floors: 14

Use: residencial

Status: PRO

Developer: Castelo Eng.

Architecture: Alencar Arq.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Fodão do Ketchup said:


> *Penha*
> 
> Coral Gables
> 
> ...


I think is sad that they are building towers anywhere.... It's ok to have towers in some places, but full the whole costal line with towers is sad por the landscape :/ 

(I say that because Camboriu and Itapema are very near, and that seems like a houses neighborood, and the tower will completly change it)


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

el palmesano said:


> I think is sad that they are building towers anywhere.... It's ok to have towers in some places, but full the whole costal line with towers is sad por the landscape :/
> 
> (I say that because Camboriu and Itapema are very near, and that seems like a houses neighborood, and the tower will completly change it)


There are several places in this part of the coast where buildings or tall buildings are not allowed, in Penha they just didn't build before because there was no demand, and even so, I believe there is some impediment to the construction of buildings very close to the beach, like the neighbor Balneário Piçarras.
And in a few years Penha will be very different, there are several other buildings being launched or under construction, and Coral Gables will not look so strange in the landscape.
Some other buildings in Penha:

*? | 36fl*









*Vista Paradiso Residences | 30fl








Lítero Home Beach | 19fl








Torre del Mar | 17fl







*
*Persi Home Club | 15fl










*


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Itapema*

Futura

Height: +180m

Floors: 58

Use: residencial

Status: PRO

Developer: Sunprime

Web


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Itapema*

Nautilus

Height: 226m

Floors: 60

Use: residencial

Status: PRO


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Itajaí*

Motiró

Floors: 31

Use: residencial

Status: PRO

Developer: Edificart


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Maringá*

Landscape

Height: +130m

Floors: 35

Use: residencial

Status: U/C

Developer: A. Yoshii

Web









Update:
























_pedrouraí_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Maringá*

El Cielo

Floors: 33

Use: residencial

Status: U/C

Developer: Construtora Futuro

Architecture: Lar

Web






























Update:
























_pedrouraí_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Maringá*

La Reserve

Floors: 24

Use: residencial

Status: T/O

Developer: A. Yoshi

Web









Update:
















_pedrouraí_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Maringá*

Nest 635

Floors: 25

Use: residencial

Status: PREP

Developer: PRC Empreendimentos

Web





































Update:








_pedrouraí_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Maringá*

Parque Empresarial Phenom

Height: +100m

Floors: 31

Use: offices

Status: PREP

Developer: Marluc

Built Area: 56.000m²

Web






























Update:








_pedrouraí_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Blumenau*

Açu 88

Height: 137m

Floors: 41

Use: mixed (residencial/offices/mall)

Status: U/C

Developer: Stein

Built area: 34.749,03 m²

Web





















































Update:








_Stein_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Blumenau*

Royal

Height: 69,3m

Floors: 20

Use: residencial/offices/mall

Status: PRO

Developer: Cetor

Built area: 39.500m²


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Balneário Piçarras*

Mirá

Floors: 23

Use: residencial

Status: PRO

Developer: Tetto Empreendimentos


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Maringá*

Duo Living

Floors: 32

Use: residencial

Status: PRO

Developer: Catamarã Engenharia


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Gramado*

Hotel Hard Rock Gramado

Built area : 87.000m²









The theme will be music, but influenced by articles and the history of the region. "These are elements that will refer to the history of the train, the roots that permeate the city", emphasizes the executive of the Hard Rock Hotel Gramado, Victor Nakamura. "Those staying at the Hard Rock will be inspired by everything that makes up Gramado. They won't have americanized interior decoration", he guarantees.

In addition to the exclusive area for guests, the development will have a gastronomic village with 16 spaces, which can be occupied by shops and restaurants, an events center with capacity for up to 1,500 people, a SPA and venues for weddings and outdoor concerts. In the first phase of the work, five swimming pools will be installed, two indoors and three outdoors, as well as a restaurant inspired by a shed of a _Centro_ de _Tradições_ _Gaúchas_ (CTG).








Construção do Hard Rock Hotel Gramado está prevista para iniciar em 2023


Obras da primeira fase devem durar quatro anos. Além da operação hoteleira, empreendimento instalado nas margens da RS-235 também terá multipropriedade



www.jornalvs.com.br













Earthworks:








_Jornal VS_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Itapema*

Legend Vila Rica

Height: 130m

Floors: 40

Use: residencial

Status: U/C

Developer: Zimmerman

Web






























October:


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Itapema*

Shard Tower

Floors: 37

Use: residencial

Status: U/C

Developer: HSANTOS

Web























November:


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Itapema*

VR Tower

Height: 208m

Floors: 51

Use: residencial

Status: PREP

Developer: Nova Emp.

Web
















October:


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Itapema*

Magna Tower

Floors: 44

Use: residencial

Status: PRO

Developer: Heil Construtora

Web


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Blumenau*

Petrvs

Height: 107,1m

Floors: 32

Use: residencial

Status: PRO

Developer: Cetor

Built Area: 23.939 m²























Ponta Aguda Skyline in few years.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Itapema*

Legacy Vertical Home

Height: +170m

Floors: 54

Use: residencial

Status: PRO

Developer: Kleim da Palma

Web


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Concórdia*

Unique

Floors: 37

Use: residencial

Status: PRO

Developer: Projetec


----------

